# May 2017 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Jun 11, 2017)

Congratulations to @weepete for  "The Needle on The Cobbler"


----------



## BrentC (Jun 11, 2017)

Well deserved win!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 11, 2017)

Congrats @weepete


----------



## weepete (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks Guys!

With the quality photos in the monthy competiton it's a privelege just to be nominated. Getting a win is something that I never expected and has been a big boost to me personally, especially when I think of when I joined the forum way back in 2011 and what a lot of my shots were like back then I can see how far I have come. Needless to say just how much this forum has influenced me, pushed me out of my comfort zone, got me doing things I never thought I'd shoot, kicked me in the ass when I've got it wrong and picked me back up again when I thought it was all a bit pointless.

I'll take the oppertunity to thank everyone on the way. The help, advice, education, disscussions, comradarie and friendship has been invaluable.

Thanks again

Pete


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 12, 2017)

I echo the others in saying it is a well deserved win. Great photo!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 20, 2017)

well done @weepete !


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

weepete said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> With the quality photos in the monthy competiton it's a privelege just to be nominated. Getting a win is something that I never expected and has been a big boost to me personally, especially when I think of when I joined the forum way back in 2011 and what a lot of my shots were like back then I can see how far I have come. Needless to say just how much this forum has influenced me, pushed me out of my comfort zone, got me doing things I never thought I'd shoot, kicked me in the ass when I've got it wrong and picked me back up again when I thought it was all a bit pointless.
> 
> ...


Well said. I love your images.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 20, 2017)

Really a fantastic image!


----------



## weepete (Jun 21, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I echo the others in saying it is a well deserved win. Great photo!





thereyougo! said:


> well done @weepete !





jcdeboever said:


> Well said. I love your images.





limr said:


> Congrats!





Peeb said:


> Really a fantastic image!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## goooner (Jun 22, 2017)

Congrats, well deserved.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 4, 2017)

Congrats weepete!


----------



## weepete (Jul 4, 2017)

thanks mate!


----------



## blurred45 (Jul 5, 2017)

Awesome shot! Congratulations


----------

